# Epi Web/Eco Web



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!

Been a fair while since I've been around! General Life getting in the way! haha!

Just wondered if anyone has had any joy with Epi Web (with plant growth) Or just in general? I quite like the overall look. Even with out having huge success with planted growth on it I quite like how it looks in a new viv.

Any thoughts?

Liam


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

I have herd mixed reviews on epiweb, the main concern is that there have been tales of frogs getting there legs caught in the fibers.

Once the moss and plants have covered the epi web it seems to be fine and reports on growth, especially moss seems great. The iis system claims to have near on full coverage of moss and ferns with in 4 months when using there moss mix. Not sure how well it works with terrestrial plants as a substrate but i cant see there being any issues as the exo terra iis systems come complete with a bottom panel.

My next viv that i am in the planning/costing stages of has been designed around using the iis system but with a natural substrate instead of the epi web.

this picture on there website is a time line from day 1 to month 4.










Dave


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Dave,

I did see these Is Systems. Can you actually put them in the viv?
They look rather large in thickness and look like they would take up quite a bit of room? 

I did notice the Epiweb Cuttings and you can get a water bar too.

My plan was just 1 wall background with a cutting (panel)of epiweb and getting the moss mix on there and just spraying with water myself.:lol2:
Liam


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

If fitted with a misting system or regular spraying then it may work. The iis system runs consistantly providing a damp surface. Yes they are alittle on the thick side but the effects to me are worth the space.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Dendroworld • Login


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

i get the epi web systems from dartfrog.co.uk and then build the viv around it.

Cheers Dale.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

So technically speaking would the Epiweb panels not work well with a mist king system or would you say the epiweb systems are better overall? 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

There is also Hygrolon Liam.
Epiweb
I have some here if you want to pop round for a look.
It should do the same job but without the need for pumps etc.
And of course it`ll take up less room.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Mike,

How do? Cheers for the offer. Would be nice to catch up without the need to rush off like last time anyway... Ill send you a mail! Few things I was wanting to talk to you about anyway!!

Thanks 

Liam


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The doors always open for you Liam.

Mike


----------

